# Outlook '07 - Can I find/recover a missing folder?



## delaney (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello. I was just navigating through different files and 
folders and then accidently pressed a couple of keys with one finger. I 
looked over at my folder list, and the folder I was working in ("Property") 
had disappeared. I don't believe I hit the Delete key, and don't see this 
folder or it's files in the Delete folder. 

I looked through every other folder and file in my list and 
cannot find this entire folder or any of its files.

Any suggestions on how I might find it?

Thank you very much.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi delaney,
I'm no expert on Outlook but:
Not sure from what you say if you've checked the "Recycle bin"? Here's a link to Brian Kato's "Restoration" an excellent undelete prog in case you want it.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/restoration.html

Hope it's of some use?
Richard


----------



## delaney (Mar 22, 2007)

Thx for the two ideas...unfortunately no luck yet...


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh,
Have you got this option:

select "Tools", Recover Deleted Items ?

Richard


----------



## delaney (Mar 22, 2007)

No I sure don't. I saw that recommended somewhere as a solution, but I think it's only for versions of Outlook that are on an exchange server. Thx for the idea...Delaney


----------

